# When did OT temple musical service end?



## Jeri Tanner (May 17, 2014)

I've been reading discussion on whether or not there was singing in the synagogues in the time of Christ's incarnation. I began to wonder if it's known whether the temple Levitical service of musicians/instruments/singing remained by the time of Jesus' incarnation. That initially seems less likely to me than that God's people sang together in the synagogues— I appreciate anyone's input.


----------



## One Little Nail (May 17, 2014)

I believe that there was no singing in the synagogue, let alone musical instruments which apparently were introduced
in the 19th Century in the liberal or reform synagogues, the Levitical service of musicians/instruments/singing remained 
in the temple service,its scriptural function & necessity ceased on the cross with Christ's "it is finished" & its actual practise was caused to cease by titus' legions in 70AD.


----------



## Jeri Tanner (May 17, 2014)

Thanks, Robert. Can you recommend or point me to any reading on temple practice as regards music in the first century? I haven't been able to find anything, though I'm sure it's out there.


----------



## One Little Nail (May 18, 2014)

Jeri Tanner said:


> Thanks, Robert. Can you recommend or point me to any reading on temple practice as regards music in the first century? I haven't been able to find anything, though I'm sure it's out there.



Im not sure off hand, maybe you can do a web search for Alfred Edersheim's The Temple
http://www.ntslibrary.com/PDF%20Books/The%20Temple%20by%20Alfred%20Edersheim.pdf

https://ia600307.us.archive.org/34/items/TheTempleItsMinistryAndServices/TheTemple-ItsMinistryAndServices-AlfredEdersheim.pdf

or the life & times of Jesus The Messiah http://www.afii.org/texts/lifeandtimes.pdf 

The Temple : its ministry & services as they were at the time of Jesus Christ 
http://www.preteristarchive.com/Books/pdf/1874_edersheim_the-temple.pdf


----------



## iainduguid (May 18, 2014)

One Little Nail said:


> Jeri Tanner said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, Robert. Can you recommend or point me to any reading on temple practice as regards music in the first century? I haven't been able to find anything, though I'm sure it's out there.
> ...



Edersheim is pretty dated these days. If you want a scholarly source, I think that this might be what you are looking for. I haven't read it myself yet but it garnered good reviews. He also substantiates the view that there was no singing in the synagogue (prior to the fall of the temple at least).

John Arthur Smith, Music in Ancient Judaism and Early Christianity (Ashgate, 2011).


----------



## Jeri Tanner (May 18, 2014)

Thanks to both for the resources and links- I'll check them out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

